# Root Successful... but I don't have Root access



## Sention

I have tried to root my Droid 2 Global several times with different tools. Some say it's successful, but all the apps that require root access are denied. I've read a dozen forums threads and watched several videos, but I still can't get it to work. I'm hoping I can list the facts and someone can see my problem.

I only want to root so that I can get Titanium Backup to work. I need to backup my saved games and restore them to my new GS3. After that I intend to wipe all data and do a hard reset. If you have an easier way to backup saved games then I'm open to it!

Thanks in advance.
Sention

*STATS*
Droid 2 Global
Android 2.3.4
System 4.5.629.A956.Verizon.en.US

*ATTEMPTS*
I installed the *MotorolaDeviceManager_2.3.4.exe *however Windows will attempt to reinstall an "MTP Driver" when the D2G reboots during the rooting process. The re-install fails but I tried this on a different laptop, and it doesn't try to re-install the driver during reboot.

*DoRootWin_2.1.4.zip *and *MotorolaOneClickRoot_psouza4.zip *states that it is "successful" but I don't have root access.

I tried the method in the video below with *Pete's Motorola Root Tools.exe*, but during "exploit step 3 of 3" I get this error....


> ERROR: adb could not be granted root access via local.prop method
> 
> Try again from the start, but if the problem continues, check your version
> of Gingerbread -- hopefully you don't have a version where this exploit
> was fixed.







I have NOT tried this because it says that I need to flash the ROM and I'd rather not risk flashing.
http://rootzwiki.com...nd-droid2-r2d2/

*POST ATTEMPT FACTS*
*Superuser 3.1.3 (46) *is installed but the following apps complain about not having root access or a quick msg says it gets denied.
Titanium Backup
Root Checker Basic
*su binary 3.0.3.2 (15) *but the binary updater fails when gaining root access

*su Update Fixer* app says "no problems detected"

*QUESTIONS*
What USB mode should I be in to root the phone? Some instructions say Charge but many don't say anything.
PC
Media Sync
Mass Storge
Charge Only
How do I check the exploit was fixed in my version of Gingerbread?


----------



## supercutetom

Hey hey, that thread? The one you linked to that you didn't do?

That's the one you need to read through


----------



## Sention

supercutetom, Can you point me to somewhere specific in the thread? it's 27 pages long.


----------



## droid2drummer

Sention said:


> supercutetom, Can you point me to somewhere specific in the thread? it's 27 pages long.


try installing superuser via push from computer..side load or possibly run root script again.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sention

> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]try installing superuser via push from computer..side load or possibly run root script again.[/background]


droid2drummer, I think I installed superuser via the adb shell. check my "code" below. I'm new to adb shell and I'm more familiar with windows shell so I thanks for being patient. I tried Pete's Motorola Root Tools and I still have the same "[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]ERROR: adb could not be granted root access via local.prop method[/background]"



Code:


<br />
<br />
adb install -r superuser.apk<br />

1658 KB/s (1468798 bytes in 0.865s)
pkg: /data/local/tmp/superuser.apk
Success


----------



## themib

only one way to root 4.5.629
with magic md5
here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/27387-new-all-in-one-d2g-recovery-root-cd-for-629-updateezsbf-method-d2g-a956-only/
or the root only for muli-devices
in my list 
sd_shadow's list of links for Droid FAQs, SBF, Rooting, ROMs.... https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Goawxdx_UBF4Y8lqzHYWf8Ha3yUcRK4faq0UWIlXLWA/edit

Sent from my XT862 using RootzWiki


----------



## Morlok8k

you have to use the root cd. (or if you have linux, you can do the manual steps.)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30900-droid-2-global-root-cd-for-629-not-necessary-to-brick-phone/


----------

